# benötige Beispiel für parallel ablaufende Threads



## gast (25. Apr 2006)

hallo,

benötige dringend Hilfe.

Ich muss mehrere Threads parallel ablaufen lassen. Bekomme das aber irgendwie nicht hin. Immer wieder laufen die threads nacheinander ab. Kann mir jemand ein kleines Beispiel zeigen, wo Threads parallel aufgerufen werden?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## tingel (25. Apr 2006)

FAQ -> Multithreading


----------



## Gast (25. Apr 2006)

Ja das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Allerdings werden dort die Threads immer in einer anderen Methode aufgerufen. Ich benötige ein Beispiel, in dem alle Threads in einer Methode gestartet werden. Hab schon alles probiert was mir eingefallen ist, allerdings werden die Threads immer nacheinander abgearbeitet, also immer erst wenn der eine fertig ist.


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2006)

etwas verzögert, aber ich glaube das hier suchst du:


```
public class Eieruhr extends Thread {

	private int msec;
	private String s;

	public Eieruhr(int msec, String s) {
		this.msec = msec;
		this.s = s;
	}

	public void run() {
		schlafen(msec, s);
	}

	private static void schlafen(int msec, String s) {
		try {
			for (int i = msec; i >= 0; i--) {
				if (i == 0) {
					System.out.println(s + msec + " sec.");
				} else
					System.out.println("Noch " + i + " sec.");
				Thread.sleep(1000);
			}
		} catch (InterruptedException e) {
			// nichts
		}
	}
}
```

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

```
public class EieruhrTester {

	static String s = "Thread beendet | RunTime: ";

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		eieruhr(3, s);
		eieruhr(5, s);
	}

	public static void eieruhr(int msec, String s) {
		Eieruhr eieruhr = new Eieruhr(msec, s);
		eieruhr.start();
	}
}
```


----------

